# مسالك الهروب



## ibrahimtawfick (29 يونيو 2011)

السادة الافاضل
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرفق عرض توضيحى عن مسالك الهروب وكيفية عمل الحسابات الخاصة بها طبقا للمعايير والاشتراطات المطلوبة لسلامة شاغلى المبانى على الرابط التالى .

http://www.4shared.com/file/43vpG6bG/__online.html


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 يوليو 2011)

شكور أخي ابراهيم


----------



## المسلمى (4 يوليو 2011)

جارى التحميل مشكور اخى الكريم

https://sites.google.com/site/healthsafetyenvironment00/home


----------



## aaar (18 فبراير 2015)

ارجو اعادة رفع الرابط من فضلك مرة احرى


----------

